# Loader 95 Farmall



## Detour (12 mo ago)

Looking to add a new quickie loader on my 2009 95 Farmall with cab. 
It’s seams that they do not recommend a 96 inch bucket for what I would need to be wider the the front wheels. Like to see what set up others have on there 95


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

You must have your front wheels set for there widest positioning.
I wonder if there concern would be front hub loading with the wide stance.


----------



## Detour (12 mo ago)

This is a four wheel drive.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Detour said:


> This is a four wheel drive.


Don't matter, the rims (front and back) are usually adjustable for spacing. Look in your owners manual.


----------



## Detour (12 mo ago)

Cause it to four-wheel-drive it is a solid front axle. If I’m reading the manual correctly it looks like I need to switch both front rims and the will Narrow my with. That would put the steering ball joints inside the rim area. Is anybody have there tires and rims set that way.


----------



## Detour (12 mo ago)

Detour said:


> Cause it to four-wheel-drive it is a solid front axle. If I’m reading the manual correctly it looks like I need to switch both front rims and the will Narrow my with. That would put the steering ball joints inside the rim area. Is anybody have there tires and rims set that way.


Sorry for the typo


----------



## Detour (12 mo ago)

FYI The front disc rims are reverse able.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

That size tractor the most common buckets are 84" or 72"
You can get away with wider light material buckets, but a wide general purpose bucket will have such a capacity that your front axle will be the failure point.


----------



## Detour (12 mo ago)

I should no my own tractor, just haven’t owned or used It very long. I can’t be leave a so called IH dealer did not pick up on why I was asking for a 96” bucket. He was going to order a different brand to fit. I’m so glad I didn’t not order yet. 
Now I just need to decide witch Model Bucket. I’m thinking one of the H Series. My use will be for hauling fire wood and snow. Open for any Suggestions if you’re familiar with Quicke buckets.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Even my large M9000's only have 84" wide buckets, Actually have more than one. I have a lighter duty 'material bucket' and a heavy duty 'excavation bucket'. Difference is, the heavy duty bucket has a bolt on wear edge and the bottom of it is double thick steel whereas the other one is only a single sheet of steel and a welded on cutting edge. Of course the heavy duty bucket is much heavier and reduces the lift capacity as well.


----------



## 60's Farmer (10 mo ago)

Detour said:


> Looking to add a new quickie loader on my 2009 95 Farmall with cab.
> It’s seams that they do not recommend a 96 inch bucket for what I would need to be wider the the front wheels. Like to see what set up others have on there 95


I have a new question. I recently purchased a 2008 Farmall 95 4X4 with cab. One of the neighbors has a Case IH L300 loader (Not a 300A) for sale out by the road. I see the L300 fits an NX 100. Does anyone know if it is easily compatible with my Farmall 95.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If it fits or not, you need a sub frame or you'll break the tractor.


----------



## 60's Farmer (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> If it fits or not, you need a sub frame or you'll break the tractor.


The loader has a sub frame with it. Wonder if it will bolt to my tractor. Guess will just have to take it home and try it. Thought someone might be familiar with the compatability.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had a look around the net, and there is no indication that it is compatible. Take some serious measurements over to the loader and see if it at least will be wide enough t clear the tractor, but not rub the wheels, and long enough not to hit the grill. The L730 and similar loaders are what were made for your tractor.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It will likely fit, it's just a matter of how much fabrication and modification it will take.
A great many years ago we put a John Deere trip bucket loader on a Farmall 400 tractor,
it looked a bit different that green loader on a red tractor.
But it sure was a whole bunch better then a 5 tine manure fork and scoop shovel.


----------

